# Letter of an Iraqi woman to Americans



## canuck27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Letter Of An Iraqi Woman To Americans.

        Letter of an Iraqi woman to Americans

            Is there anything in Iraq that the Americans have not destroyed ?
            Anything at all ?
            And you dare wonder why I detest you so much...And you have the audacity to
            come to my blog to question me about my origins, my location, my ideas, my
            roots, my sense of belonging...
            What kind of a race are you ? What kind of a people are you ?
            Yes, I said people not government. I am not politically correct. Your
            government is part of you and you are part of it. Like it or not.
            And don't come and tell me in your sheepish ways that I know all too well :
            " Oh, but I did not vote for this one. "
            I don't give a **** whom you voted for or did not vote for. It is not my
            problem.
            My problem is you. Your culture, your behavior, your mentality, your
            character, your haughtiness, your arrogance, your false pride, your denial,
            your collective stupidity and ignorance, your way of life which I find
            boring, empty and distasteful, your accent which is an affront to my
            ears...and to my senses.
            I do not like you. Full stop.

            I know, I know, some of you are good people...
            I know, I know, America is not a homogenous group... I know all that shit.
            It does not make one iota of difference in my life and that of other Iraqis.
            I no longer give a damn about your nuances, your political leanings, how
            good or how bad you are...It is meaningless to me and to countless others.
            Our lives have been ruined, totally ruined...We do not give a **** about
            your nuances.
            And all I know is that you have destroyed my country. Beyond repair.

            The past - you have looted and destroyed. Trying to erase our collective
            historical memory...Our roots, where we came from, what our ancestors did,
            their achievements, their trials, their statues, their writings...

            You do not know history, you are rejects of history. You have no history.
            You have no past, you have nothing...you are nothing.
            You are nothing but ogres of consumerism. Not just material stuff, but
            anything you can swallow whole you will. You even swallow other people's
            history whole.
            You are a greedy, covetous, gluttonous, voracious, jealous, envious
            people...
            Since you are nothing, your nihilism contaminates everything else...
            You destroy and self destruct...

            No Future - You have no future, because inside of yourselves, your future is
            limited to your own little egos. Little egos have no future. Little egos are
            amoebas, parasites, feeding off others...You think you have a vision but
            your vision is only about your stomach, your pockets and what you have in
            between your legs...That is it.
            This is where it stops. Surely this does not make you seers...
            What have you contributed to the world ? Anything of real substance?
            Nothing. Apart from brutal might and power... and your sickening culture
            that is as hollow and as empty as you are.

            And just as you have no real future, you robbed us of our own. You are
            collectively a bunch of criminals, thieves, thugs and perverts of the worst
            kind.

            Since your ****ing 9/11, you have totally destroyed two countries.
            Afghanistan and Iraq.
            And you have not stopped. Not one day, not one hour...

            You wanted regime change in Iraq - you got it.
            You also changed us, me, beyond anything I can recognize...I never hated you
            before. Today I do. I really hate you.

            You collectively disgust me. Even our ancient Mesopotamian deities and
            spirits are disgusted with you. Every single letter of the Alphabet is
            disgusted with you.
            The earth, the rivers, the sky, the mountains, the trees, the birds of Iraq
            are disgusted with you...The cosmos is disgusted with you ...

            Everytime I spot one of you anywhere in close proximity and hear that ugly
            accent of yours I run away...I avoid you like the plague. I can't bear to
            hear you or see you.
            You represent nothing but Death and Destruction to me.
            Your ugliness is all pervading...
            Everytime I switch on the TV or the Radio and see or hear one of you, I zap.
            I wish I can zap you out of my life once and for all...

            I know, I keep repeating myself, but then you keep repeating the same acts.

            Iraq is going down, with its past and its future...

            I can only promise you one thing, however long it may take, we are going to
            take you down with us.


            Picture :A Sumerian Cuneiform that you have looted and destroyed


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 29, 2011)

canuck27 said:


> Letter Of An Iraqi Woman To Americans.
> 
> Letter of an Iraqi woman to Americans
> 
> ...



I smell bullshit, this letter was written by some westerner with their heads up their asses and who have never even been to Iraq.


----------



## canuck27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Iraqi ,former Mesopotamia,was the cradle of our civilization. 
When in Europe people were sleeping in trees ,in Mesopotamia. 
they were living in houses.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

Fucking newbies who post shit that's been circulating on the net for fucking years. Damn, they are dull.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 31, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> canuck27 said:
> 
> 
> > Letter Of An Iraqi Woman To Americans.
> ...



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

canuck27 said:


> Iraqi ,former Mesopotamia,was the cradle of our civilization.
> When in Europe people were sleeping in trees ,in Mesopotamia.
> they were living in houses.



Mesopotamia was the cradle of civilization before the Mahometan arrived.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> canuck27 said:
> 
> 
> > Iraqi ,former Mesopotamia,was the cradle of our civilization.
> ...



How come every third world shit hole nation claims to be the cradle of civilization? I have heard people from Egypt, Iran and Pakistan tell me the same damn thing.


----------



## idb (Sep 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > canuck27 said:
> ...



Looking around...I wonder if it's really something to be proud of...


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 1, 2011)

idb said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



HA Good point.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > canuck27 said:
> ...


High Gravity, Iraq is the Cradle of Civilization according to what I learned about Art History back in 1965. My choice of book reviews for the class was "From the Tablets of Sumer." (as near as I can recollect) Funny what little bits you remember from 46 years ago. I loved that art history class though.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 5, 2011)

The Middle East was the cradle of civilisation etc - then along came Islam and they've been stuck there ever since..


----------



## jillian (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> The Middle East was the cradle of civilisation etc - then along came Islam and they've been stuck there ever since..



except in israel. amazing, eh?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 5, 2011)

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The Middle East was the cradle of civilisation etc - then along came Islam and they've been stuck there ever since..
> ...



Not really. Islam is a backward arse religion....I don't like any religion for various reasons, but as far as mainstream religions go, Islam is the worst...


----------



## jillian (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



i keep hoping they grow up and mature since every religion goes through it's "i'm going to conquer your butt" phase.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 5, 2011)

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yeah, but prothelysing means that will never happen...


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 5, 2011)

It is likely the letter was not written by an Iraqi woman, but the Iraqi people do have valid reason to hate us.


----------



## jillian (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



well, as much as i don't like proselytizing, christians aren't exactly engaging in crusades to conquer land for the church anymore.  i hope that muslims get to the point where they stop the jihadi stuff.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 5, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> It is likely the letter was not written by an Iraqi woman, but the Iraqi people do have valid reason to hate us.


Saddam's killing fields and mass graves were nothing to write home about, but I hope the people of Iraq pull together and resolve their problems within their borders. They can if they determine that they will serve others in the world with their sophistication following a brutal dictatorship.

Their future success is dependent on their reestablishing friendships between the sects and learning to accept other cultures better than Saddam.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Their future success is dependent on their reestablishing friendships between the sects and learning to accept other cultures better than Saddam.



Too right.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes if they will just accept Australian culture....

We caused our own killing fields in Iraq.
In some ways we are no better than Sadam.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 6, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yes if they will just accept Australian culture....
> 
> We caused our own killing fields in Iraq.
> In some ways we are no better than Sadam.


It was us or them, uscitizen. They brought into their culture the Talibani escaping from Afghanistan and set up the same murder-America training Camps bin Laden had previously set up in Afghanistan when we defeated them. We know a dozen JumboJets landed in Kabul the night of their defeat, and trackers tracked them all the way back to Baghdad.

Saddam was more than a troublemaker. He enabled terrorists looking to harm America a thousand times worse than the Taliban.

I've noticed a lot of trusting Americans don't get it. It grieves me that the anger was directed at the people protecting our own United States Citizens, including, apparently you.

We will never forget 9/11. We will never let it happen here again, even if it takes measures that aren't pretty to anti-war activists.


----------



## jillian (Sep 6, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes if they will just accept Australian culture....
> ...



us or them? what are you talking about? the taliban weren't in iraq. bin laden wasn't in iraq. iraq had nothing to do with the attack on us.

have you read nothing over the last 10 years?

seriously. nothing about iraq "protected united states citizens".

it's easy to spout lies. but 9/11 had nothing to do with anything you said.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



There were terrorist training camps found in Iraq....ask any soldier that's been there.
How do you know there were no taliban in Iraq?  Or that Bin Ladin hadn't been there?  Sadam backed these training camps, and he had alot more to do with 9-11 than alot of people think.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I smell bullshit, this letter was written by some westerner with their heads up their asses and who have never even been to Iraq.



This may or may not be bullshit. But when I was in Turkey I came across a carpet merchant in Istanbul. We got to talking and I guess he could sense me and my friend wanted to hear what he really felt about Americans. Man. He was pissed. Bottom line was that he didn't hate Americans..but he was mad as hell at the government.


----------



## jillian (Sep 6, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



oh wow... cool... someone else who hasn't read anything in 10 years. the supposed training camps were in the northern part of the country ... a part of iraq that wasn't under saddam's control.

have we bombed and occupied saudi arabia for training/supporting terrorists?

they had zip, zilch, nada to do with 9/11. it is disgusting that anyone is so uninformed or so dishonest after 10 years that they spew that garbage.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 6, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



No there weren't. Even the Bush administration came to acknowledge that. They also acknowledged that Iraq wasn't a threat, they didn't have anything to do with 9/11 and they couldn't have put together a WMD program even if they wanted to.

There was no reason to attack Iraq..and had any other country did what we did..this country would be hauling the leaders of the country that did that into the Hague for trials.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


Do you know where Kabul is? Kabul is in Afghanistan, dear.

The last day of the war, Saddam sent a dozen jumbo jets to transport to Iraq the vips of terror in alQaeda and the Taliban back to Iraq where he planned on keeping them safe, restoring them to full-terrorist mode, and as an act of revenge for rescuing Kuwait, to get at us that way. He wanted to know how they pulled off 9/11 so he could participate.

This asshole went after American presidents in the past. There's nothing he wouldn't do to harm America.

What is it about the world's premier terrorist do you not understand?


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


We do agree to disagree.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 6, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


Thanks, Caroljo. You are right on the money.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I smell bullshit, this letter was written by some westerner with their heads up their asses and who have never even been to Iraq.
> ...


Did you know a major news disseminator in that part of the world, Al-Jazeera regularly publishes gossip that hasn't a word of truth in it?


----------



## thetor (Sep 6, 2011)

BIG DEAL...SO THE REVERSE IS  WHERE WE ARE TODAY..tor


canuck27 said:


> Iraqi ,former Mesopotamia,was the cradle of our civilization.
> When in Europe people were sleeping in trees ,in Mesopotamia.
> they were living in houses.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 6, 2011)

jillian said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



There were some mockups of planes found and mobile "labs". Well the plane mockups were used to train ANTI Terror units in Iraq and the moblie "labs" were found to be used for blowing up balloons.

There's no doubt that Saddam Hussien was a bad guy. But there doesn't seem to be any protocol internationally that allows for invasions of countries to remove bad guys.


----------



## thetor (Sep 6, 2011)

your a stupid ****


Caroljo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


----------



## thetor (Sep 6, 2011)

you are Nuts


Caroljo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I smell bullshit, this letter was written by some westerner with their heads up their asses and who have never even been to Iraq.
> ...



I'm sure there are alot of people that feel that way however this letter just comes off to me as bullshit, it really feels like it was written by a westerner who was against the Iraq war and wants to spout venom and bullshit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 6, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I have also had people from India and some African countries tell me the same thing though, and they were convincing, nevertheless they may have been the cradle of civiliation but all these countries are shit holes now.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 6, 2011)

thetor said:


> your a stupid ****
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> ...



Wow...quite a nice vocabulary you have there!!! Lol!  Is that how you prove you're point by calling names?  How old are you?  How about some PROOF that there weren't any there?  How about proof the taliban wasn't there, or Bin Ladin?  My proof is hearing about it from actual SOLDIERS that were there, including my son....were you there?  You can't read the propaganda that comes out of the ME and believe it all, sorry....only idiots do that, or people that side with the terrorists.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 6, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> > your a stupid ****
> ...



I don't know about training camps but I do know there were Taliban members who went to Fallujah to fight against us there. Fallujah was a hornets nest of radical foaming at the mouth jihadis.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 6, 2011)

thetor said:


> your a stupid ****
> 
> 
> Caroljo said:
> ...



You've got debating skillzz son.

When a poster posts something you don't like..call them a name.

You winz the interwebz that way..

Troll style!


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Here's a good article for the terrorist "defenders" to read....especially read the last paragraph please....(written July 2011)

Salman Pak - Iraq Special Weapons Facilities

And another, written in 2003 soon after the war started..........

Marines discover Iraqi terror training camp - News - Stripes


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 6, 2011)

If the writer of the letter was truly Iraqi, was she Sunni or Shia?


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 6, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> If the writer of the letter was truly Iraqi, was she Sunni or Shia?



He or She was more than likely an American Christian or from some other Western country.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Go to youtube, and put in Talk to an Iraqi. It is from This American Life..
It is an eye opener.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 6, 2011)

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm sure there are many Iraqi's that hate us, they're not all the same (just as American's are not all the same).   But there are many that wanted us there too.  When my son spent a year in Baghdad in 2006 there were many Iraqi's that wanted to join the American army, women would bring the soldiers food and snacks that were on guard duty, my son became quite good friends with a few of the men that worked as civilians on their base.  But he also told of others that did hate them...these are the ones that are also killing their own people with suicide bombers.  They have their hard line haters there just like we have here, just i think more of them!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > If the writer of the letter was truly Iraqi, was she Sunni or Shia?
> ...



Could be,,,but as I asked *IF* the writer of the letter was truly Iraqi, was she Sunni or Shia?


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 6, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Hard to say cause both the Sunnis and Shites despise Americans, the only Iraqis that dont are the Kurds.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 6, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah, but if she was Sunni, she would have lost the privileges the Sunni's enjoyed under Saddam and the Shina are kinda repressing the Sunni,, which is playing a big part of the violence in Iraq today.  So who is she going to blame, other than the Shina, the US of course.
Understand, this is a hypothetical question and nothing more.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 6, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


The guy who does the documentary doesn't hate us. He is normal guy who moved here after we invaded.. Watch the videos.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPEX0PnV-LU]Talk to an Iraqi - This American Life - Showtime: PART 1/2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 6, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



I understand that but alot of the Shites don't want us there either, they were fine with us removing Saddam for them but they wanted US Troops gone right after, plus alot of them are pissed when George Bush Sr abandoned them to be slaughtered after Gulf War 1. Plus the Mahdi Army is very anti American and they get support from Iran, both the Sunnis and Shites are no real big fans of the US right now, the only people who really want us in Iraq are the Kurds.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPfLdxEr0jk]Talk to an Iraqi - This American Life - Showtime: PART 2/2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 7, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You and carol don't have a clue...


----------



## jillian (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



apparently truth is trumped by their fevered imaginations.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



And apparently the soldiers that were there were imagining it too?? If you believe Sadam had nothing to do with terrorism and training them (or providing the training) then you are completely clueless.  Did you even look at the links i put here???


----------



## jillian (Sep 7, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



your stating what some unknown, unidentified, nonexistant "soldiers" said is not evidence of anything. what we KNOW is that Saddam had nothing to do with 9/11. did he give money to pals? yes. but again, nothing to do with 9/11... which is what we're talking about.

additionally, saddam HATED fundies. they cramped his infidel style. so he kept them our of iraq. we KNOW this.  again, the training camps thing was debunked 10 years ago. but nice try.

what links?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 7, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Even the most partisan hacks - over the past five years I've been on this board - agree that Saddam hated AQ and they hated him (he was too secular). Only those with the IQ under 100 believe otherwise (links of no links)


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 7, 2011)

jillian said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Page 3, #40 of this thread...please read the 1st link that was written in JULY 2011.  And no, not all of the soldiers were unknown....it came from my son and others he was there with.  But of course you don't know me and i could be just giving you shit.  Thought i'd throw that out there before you did! Lol!


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 7, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



The second link is about the PLO (which nobody denies, but has what to do with 9-11 is anybody's guess).

As for the first link, would love some corroborative evidence.....seems flimsy at best...


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If course it does.....(and i only asked you to read the 1st link)


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I smell bullshit, this letter was written by some westerner with their heads up their asses and who have never even been to Iraq.



Agree!  It was written by some self loathing American.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 7, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



The gist of our/this argument is about being involved in Iraq. There were no AQ cells in Iraq (or if there were, they were not there at the behest of Saddam). Doesn't matter about PLO, because they have nothing to do with America.

So what is your point? Somalia has terrorist cells that terrorise Somalis....Same with Chechyna that terrorise Russians. Do you go in there, too?

I can understand a POV that wants to kill terrrorists that are trained to harm Americans. Unfortunately, this was not the case with Iraq...


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I smell bullshit, this letter was written by some westerner with their heads up their asses and who have never even been to Iraq.
> ...



BINGO.


----------



## canuck27 (Sep 16, 2011)

Barry44sucks said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > canuck27 said:
> ...


Neo-con zionists wanted to destroy Iraq ....General Powell admited


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, this certainly is a BS troll thread if ever there was one.


----------



## canuck27 (Sep 16, 2011)

America is fighting Israeli"s wars.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, the OP troll is an anti-Semite as well? That certainly fits the rest of this bullshit.


----------

